# Code for delayed union of a fracture



## grandmacora (Feb 2, 2009)

Is there a code for a delayed union of a fracture?  Thanks Do you use a complication code?


----------



## mbort (Feb 2, 2009)

grandmacora said:


> Is there a code for a delayed union of a fracture?  Thanks Do you use a complication code?



if there is no indication of any kind of healing (that its delayed), I would use the nonunion code 733.82


----------



## grandmacora (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the help


----------

